# NVidia x Kernel 2.6.5

## Gotterdammerung

Como fazer funcionar os drivers da NVidia (nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx) no kernel 2.6.5? 

Em casa, quando o kdm é iniciado, o sistema trava (me senti no Windows...), e não adianta Ctrl+Alt+Fn, que nada funciona.

Mutcho loco!   :Shocked: 

----------

## NatuNobilis

Aqui eu uso gdm + gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5 + nvidia-kernel, e não tenho nenhum problema. O GDM abre perfeitamente.

Minhas versões dos pacotes:

```
13:38:27 pablo@valinor ~ $ qpkg -I -v gdm              

gnome-base/gdm-2.4.1.7-r1 *

13:38:31 pablo@valinor ~ $ qpkg -I -v nvidia 

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3 *

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.4496 *
```

Um abraço,

NatuNobilis

----------

## leandro

Também não consegui rodar o X com o driver da NVidia e o 2.6.5-mm1. Só com o 2.6.5-love4 (baseado no 2.6.5-mm4)  :Smile: 

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *NatuNobilis wrote:*   

> Aqui eu uso gdm + gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5 + nvidia-kernel, e não tenho nenhum problema. O GDM abre perfeitamente.
> 
> Minhas versões dos pacotes:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Como vc fez? Só atualizou o kernel e fez o re-emerge dos drivers da NVidia? Eu já tentei fazer isso algumas vezes e em todas obtive o mesmo resultado ruim...

----------

## NatuNobilis

 *Scitale wrote:*   

> Como vc fez? Só atualizou o kernel e fez o re-emerge dos drivers da NVidia? Eu já tentei fazer isso algumas vezes e em todas obtive o mesmo resultado ruim...

 Exatamente. Eu usava o gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3 antes, e aí só "emergi" a versão 2.6.5 e depois "re-emergi" o nvidia-kernel.

Já deu uma procurada no resto do fórum? E você está tentando com qual kernel? Pelo que o leandro falou, o 2.6.5-mm1 não dá certo com nvidia, mas o love4 dá.

Abraço.

----------

## leandro

 *NatuNobilis wrote:*   

>  *Scitale wrote:*   Como vc fez? Só atualizou o kernel e fez o re-emerge dos drivers da NVidia? Eu já tentei fazer isso algumas vezes e em todas obtive o mesmo resultado ruim... Exatamente. Eu usava o gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3 antes, e aí só "emergi" a versão 2.6.5 e depois "re-emergi" o nvidia-kernel.
> 
> Já deu uma procurada no resto do fórum? E você está tentando com qual kernel? Pelo que o leandro falou, o 2.6.5-mm1 não dá certo com nvidia, mas o love4 dá.
> 
> Abraço.

 

Provavelmente o mm-4 também funcione, mas ainda não tá no portage.  :Sad: 

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *NatuNobilis wrote:*   

>  *Scitale wrote:*   Como vc fez? Só atualizou o kernel e fez o re-emerge dos drivers da NVidia? Eu já tentei fazer isso algumas vezes e em todas obtive o mesmo resultado ruim... Exatamente. Eu usava o gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3 antes, e aí só "emergi" a versão 2.6.5 e depois "re-emergi" o nvidia-kernel.
> 
> Já deu uma procurada no resto do fórum? E você está tentando com qual kernel? Pelo que o leandro falou, o 2.6.5-mm1 não dá certo com nvidia, mas o love4 dá.
> 
> Abraço.

 

Eu sempre procuro no fórum antes de criar um tópico, mas dessa vez não encontrei nada palpável. Eu tinha esperanças de encontrar algo aqui... Quando chegar em casa eu vou fazer mais umas tentativas.

----------

## fernandotcl

Uma dica que me foi muito útil para quando testava o X Server da fdo.org, para quando travar, é pressionar "Ctrl + Print Screen + R" para retornar o teclado ao kernel, e então "Alt + F2" pra ir pra outro terminal, e então matar o processo "na mão". Ajuda muito na hora de testar.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Uma dica que me foi muito útil para quando testava o X Server da fdo.org, para quando travar, é pressionar "Ctrl + Print Screen + R" para retornar o teclado ao kernel, e então "Alt + F2" pra ir pra outro terminal, e então matar o processo "na mão". Ajuda muito na hora de testar.

 

em casa não rolou esse bizu... o jeito foi reiniciar a máquina mesmo... snif!

----------

## Gotterdammerung

Problema resolvido! 

O driver antigo (1.0.4496-r3) da NVidia estava como nvidia.o no diretório de módulos do kernel, enquanto o driver novo (1.0.5336-r2) está como nvidia.ko. 

Só foi preciso apagar o nvidia.o, e fazer um emerge unstable (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86") dos drivers da NVidia.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

Depois que atualizei o module-init-tools em casa (0.9 para 3.0), o glxgears passou a me dar um resultado quase 40% melhor, alguém tem notícias de situação semelhante?

----------

## Kobal

 *Quote:*   

>  Problema resolvido!
> 
> O driver antigo (1.0.4496-r3) da NVidia estava como nvidia.o no diretório de módulos do kernel, enquanto o driver novo (1.0.5336-r2) está como nvidia.ko.
> 
> Só foi preciso apagar o nvidia.o, e fazer um emerge unstable (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86") dos drivers da NVidia.  
> ...

 

Me explica direito esse esquema ae, ainda sou novato no Gentoo.

Valeu.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *Kobal wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Problema resolvido!
> 
> O driver antigo (1.0.4496-r3) da NVidia estava como nvidia.o no diretório de módulos do kernel, enquanto o driver novo (1.0.5336-r2) está como nvidia.ko.
> 
> Só foi preciso apagar o nvidia.o, e fazer um emerge unstable (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86") dos drivers da NVidia.  
> ...

 

Kobal, o problema se deu porque o driver antigo (nvidia.o) da NVidia não tinha sido apagado durante o emerge do driver novo (nvidia.ko). Por causa disso, o sistema se confundia e carregava o módulo errado, talvez por causa de alguma cláusula de precedência.

Em outras palavras, ele esperava usar um driver NV2, mas carregava um driver NV1, implicando erro, e eu sifu!

Assim, foi só apagar o driver antigo do diretório onde ele fica quando compilado (/lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo-r1/video/) e reiniciar (ou recarregar o módulo) que o kdm funcionou corretamente, assim como o kde.

Se você encontrar problemas para instalar o driver, tem documentações de sobra tanto nos arquivos do forum quanto no site http://www.gentoobr.org . Qualquer coisa além disso, é só perguntar.

Abs!

----------

## domus-br

Olá todos, estou com uma gf4 ti 4400, nas seguintes condiçoes:

nvidia-glx versao 1.0.4496

nvidia-kernel versao 1.0.4496-r3

kernel 2.6.6 final oficial (linkado em /usr/src/linux)

ao dar modprobe nvidia, vejam:

```
bash-2.05b# modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.6/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format

bash-2.05b#
```

EDITEi:

pq nao tinha observado o ultimo post do colega, estou instalando a versao instavel do nvidia-kernel para fazer um teste e logo mais retorno, valeu!!

----------

## domus-br

 *Scitale wrote:*   

>  *Kobal wrote:*    *Quote:*    Problema resolvido!
> 
> O driver antigo (1.0.4496-r3) da NVidia estava como nvidia.o no diretório de módulos do kernel, enquanto o driver novo (1.0.5336-r2) está como nvidia.ko.
> 
> Só foi preciso apagar o nvidia.o, e fazer um emerge unstable (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86") dos drivers da NVidia.  
> ...

 

pronto amigo, foi isso mesmo, fui salvo pela sua dica, valeu, instalei os drives instaveis e tá redondo no kernel 2.6.6

abraços!!

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *domus-br wrote:*   

>  *Scitale wrote:*    *Kobal wrote:*    *Quote:*    Problema resolvido!
> 
> O driver antigo (1.0.4496-r3) da NVidia estava como nvidia.o no diretório de módulos do kernel, enquanto o driver novo (1.0.5336-r2) está como nvidia.ko.
> 
> Só foi preciso apagar o nvidia.o, e fazer um emerge unstable (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86") dos drivers da NVidia.  
> ...

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

